# cam adjusters



## stowburb (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, guys i've got an 04 passat in here with the ATQ 2.8l v6. it originally came in with an oil leak and noise frome the cam adjusters. no ive done a few of these before and not ran into this issue before. 
customer brought vehicle back after about a week with a CEL on and a code for cam position over advanced bank 2. i've set it back up on TDC and removed the valve covers. both chains appear to be in the corect position, and both have 16 links between each mark.
My question is....looking at the cam adjusters...the one on the pass side (bank 1 i think) is extended pretty far, but the one on driver side(bank 2) is almost fully compressed.

Is that normal? or am i looking at an issue with the bank 2 adjuster not getting oil pressure or a defective adjuster? bothe were new and an oem vw part.

Any info would but great...starting to pull my hair out.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

This one confuses me: on the one hand, once the engine has run, the tensioner should stay more or less "up". On the other, I would think it would sound like a tractor if it were stuck "down". Is there slack in the chain? If not, then maybe the solenoid (motor?) for the VVT is stuck? Just a wild guess -- I can't remember exactly how VVT works.

If it's a lack of oil pressure, thinner oil may help. Or not.


----------

